# Cruise Control, Press Brake Pedal To Start & Switch Gears - Not Working...



## thebombbomb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello To All!

I have a situation on my Touareg, that I am hoping you fine people in the forums will help me fix it.

Here are some vitals:
-	2004 VW Touareg
-	V8 – 4.2L
-	Air Suspension
-	Navigation package
-	(Let me know if need more details)

A while back, I noticed that I didn’t have to press the Brake Pedal to start the ‘treg anymore. I also noticed that the little “green foot pressing a pedal” symbol in the Speedo gauge wasn’t coming on when I had to put it into gear, or switch from reverse to drive and vice-versa. I also noticed that the Cruise Control stopped working too; basically, the green light would turn on, on the screen, but, it would not hold its speed. (I tried it at various speeds, ranging from 30KM/H to 120KM/H – 18MPH to 75MPH, and it would not hold speed.)

Close to the same time this fault starting happening, I also noticed the horn stopped working. I checked the fuses, and it was a burnt fuse. I replaced it, and the horn worked fine after that. (I don’t know if this is related, but, I would rather give you more details, then not enough.)

Here is what I checked so far; I checked all the fuses, on both sides of the dash. All the fuses checked out OK. I had the car scanned by a buddy of mine, on a VAG computer, and no faults showed up. The brakes lights turn on when I hit the brake pedal – so I guess the brake pedal switch works.

My logic would be that seeing the fuses are all OK, and that no errors come up on the VAG, and that the Brake Pedal Switch works... and basically that is where my logic stops. As far as I can tell, I think I checked everything.

This is the part where you guys come in > What do you suggest I do? And please do not send me to the dealer. Every time I drive into a VW dealer, I see everyone’s eyes light up with dollar signs and smiles from ear to ear. I swear I hear bells and whistles and clapping in the back ground...

Please, use your knowledge, and show me some guidance on this issue. Maybe I simply overlooked something, or maybe it might be a 4800$ repair, I just want to know what is wrong. I have a long drive coming up, and man, I would love to have that cruise control working.

Friends, I humbly await your expertise. Between now and your reply, I wish you nothing but the best.

Take Care.

thebombbomb -


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Sounds like the brake pedal switch to me. Did he have an actual Ross Tech cable or Ebay knockoff? That is the symptoms others reported when they had the brake pedal switch replaced. Cruise will not work if the switch is bad and probably why you are never asked to press the brakes to turn on or change gears.


----------



## thebombbomb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello yeti35.

Thanks for answering my question. Very appreciated.

I need to ask, and please forgive my ignorance: If the brake pedal switch would be faulty or defective, would it still turn on the brake lights? Is it the same switch that does both, as in the rear brake lights, and the cruise and the gear selecting?

Let me know when you can.

Take care, and thanks for answering.

thebombbomb


----------



## thebombbomb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello Yeti35.

Sorry, forgot to answer one of your questions.

He seems to have the device which you talk about. After looking for it online, and seeing screen shots, and the actualy apparatus, he did indeed have the Ross Tech cable.

I hope I answered you question.

Again, thank you for answering mine.

Take care.

thebombbomb


----------



## thebombbomb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello again Yeti35

Did some calling today to various stealerships... Apparently that brake switch is serial number sensitive, and costs about 30$. Obviously, three Montreal area dealerships don't have it in stock, and has to be ordered. Makes me think what do the have in their stock room, a whole bunch of nothing???

Anyway, the error still pops up, so I will have it scanned again tonight by my buddy. I will probably order the switch on Monday and get it on Wednesday. Thank god I am not stranded in the middle of nowhere...

I will keep you posted.

Take care...


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

The brake pedal switch no working properly will effect the cruise control and not allow it to work. It could be the same thing with the push brake pedal to shift the car as well. I don't think it is a hard thing to replace, but not for sure on that. I have heard of the issue of the cruise not working being related to the brake pedal switch. Lights would work, just not the cruise.


----------



## thebombbomb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys...

OK... I finally took time to replace the brake pedal switch. I've had it in the truck for 3 weeks. Bought it at the stealership for 27$.

The job was quit simple. Honestly, I wasted more time looking for my torx screw driver set, than the actually replacement task. Quite simple replacement. Two screws, remove the panel, remove the two harnesses for the light and the ODB socket, set panel aside, locate switch, remove its harness, twist switch off, replace, and follow the previous steps backwards.

However, and from time to time, I still have the warning telling me that I have a brake fault. I am wondering if I should have the truck scanned, and maybe have the faults removed???

If anyone has had this same occurrence, drop me a line.

Thank you!


----------



## thebombbomb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys...

OK... I finally took time to replace the brake pedal switch. I've had it in the truck for 3 weeks. Bought it at the stealership for 27$.

The job was quit simple. Honestly, I wasted more time looking for my torx screw driver set, than the actual replacement task. Quite simple replacement. Two screws, remove the panel, remove the two harnesses for the light and the ODB socket, set panel aside, locate switch, remove its harness, twist switch off, replace, and follow the previous steps backwards.

However, and from time to time, I still have the warning telling me that I have a brake fault. I am wondering if I should have the truck scanned, and maybe have the faults removed???

(By the way, my cruise now works. I guess the switch was defective afterall. Thanks for your insight on this one!!!)

If anyone has had this same occurrence, drop me a line.

Thank you!


----------

